
Is Owning a Dog Worse Than Owning a Hummer? - alexandros
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/cliff-kuang/design-innovation/infographic-day-owning-dog-worse-owning-hummer?partner=rss
======
HeyLaughingBoy
Wonder how they'd feel about my family: three and a half people, two 80lb
dogs, about six cats at last count, four horses, bunch of chickens, two ducks,
two SUVs, a sports car, a big-ass diesel pickup truck, and miscellaneous small
off-road vehicles.

But my wife is thinking of becoming a vegetarian, so it's all good ;-)

------
acgourley
This sort of back and forth makes me believe we'll only be able to
intelligently control carbon emissions by attaching a real monetary price to
its emission. Not that it's simple, but it seems like a more realistic
solution than trying to regulate it upstream, or charge sin taxes for it
upstream.

------
SwellJoe
Unlike cats, domestic dogs can live a healthy life on a vegetarian diet. My
dog has been a vegetarian most of her life for health reasons (she has
allergies to most kinds of animal protein which results in skin lesions when
she eats pretty much any meat-based food). She's 11 years old and in great
shape.

Also, the "vegetarian driving a Hummer is better than a meat-eater driving a
Prius" theory has been debunked. That's not to say vegetarians don't have a
much smaller footprint than meat-eaters, they do, but that there's a lot of
cranky and questionable science going on in this area, and one has to take
most surprising claims with a grain of salt. Of course, the vegetarian that
doesn't drive is unarguably a dramatically lower carbon emitter than a meat-
eater that drives a Hummer every day; so maybe that should be the goal we're
all shooting for.

------
spooneybarger
because afterall, god gave us the earth to do with as we pleased and the other
living creatures are just possessions and nothing more.

can we see the study what sort of car each child a person has is to while we
are at it?

